# New Shipment of Freshwater fish ready for sale.



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is the list of what came in.

*Common Name	Scientific Name*
FRESHWATER FISH	
Yellow Nyassa Peacock 5cm	AULONOCARA NYASSE
Freiberg's Peacock 5cm	AULONOCARA JACOBFREIBERGI
OB Nyasse Peacock 7-8cm	AULONOCARA sp.
Electric Blue Hap. 5cm	HAPLOCHROMIS AHLI
Electric Blue Hap. 6.5cm	HAPLOCHROMIS AHLI
Nyassa Peacock 8-10cm	AULONOCARA NYASSE
Electric Blue Hap. 8-10cm	HAPLOCHROMIS AHLI
Milomo 5cm	HAPLOCHROMIS MILOMO
White Diamond Discus 3.5-4cm	SYMPHYSODON AEQUIFASCIATA
Red Eye Golden Nyassa Peacock 8-10cm	AULONOCARA NYASSE
OB Nyasse Peacock 9-10cm	AULONOCARA sp.
Nyassa Peacock 6.5cm	AULONOCARA NYASSE
Dwarf Gourami 5.5cm	COLISA LALIA
Sunset Dwarf Gourami 5.5cm	COLISA LALIA
Emerald Dwarf Gourami 5.5cm	COLISA LALIA
Boeseman's Rainbowfish 4cm	MELANOTAENIA BOESEMANI
Head & Tail Light Tetra 3cm	HEMIGRAMMUS OCELLIFER
Serpae Tetra 3cm	HYPHESSOBRYCON SERPAE
Golden Blonde Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA
Yellow Tail Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA
Surinam Geophagus 7-8cm	GEOPHAGUS SURINAMENSIS
Elephant Nose 8-10cm	GNATHONEMUS PETERSII 
Tangerine Peacock 7-8cm	AULONOCARA NYASSAE (TANGERINE)
Sumatera Tiger Barb 3.5cm	CAPOETA TETRAZONA 
Albino Tiger Barb 3.5cm	CAPOETA TETRAZONA 
Green Tiger Barb 3cm	CAPOETA TETRAZONA 
Pearl Gourami 6.5cm	TRICHOGASTER LEERI
Blue Gourami 6.5cm	TRICHOGASTER TRICOPTERUS 
Green Lyre-tail Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA
Red Lyre-tail Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA
Red Cobra Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA 
Red Cobra Female Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA 
Green Cobra Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA 
Blue Metallic Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA 
Tinfoil Barb 8-9cm	BARBODES SCHWANENFELDII 
Golden Tinfoil Barb 8-9cm	BARBODES SCHWANENFELDII 
Gold Marble Angelfish	PTEROPHYLLUM SCALARE
Gold Marble Angelfish	PTEROPHYLLUM SCALARE
Purple Diamond Female Guppy	POECILIA RETICULATA 
Red Platy	XIPHOPHORUS MACULATUS
Red Calico Platy	XIPHOPHORUS MACULATUS
Red Crescent Platy	XIPHOPHORUS MACULATUS
Blue Coral Platy	XIPHOPHORUS MACULATUS
Red Swordtail	XIPHOPHORUS HELLERI
Gold Swordtail	XIPHOPHORUS HELLERI
Black Swordtail	XIPHOPHORUS HELLERI
Neon Tetra 2.5cm	PARACHEIRODON INNESI
Siamese Shark 5-6cm	PANGASIUS SUTCHI
Siamese Shark 9-10cm	PANGASIUS SUTCHI
Marble Clarias 5-6cm	CLARIAS MARBLE
Rope Fish 15-25cm	ERPETOICHTHYS CALABARICUS
Albino Red-eye Polypterus 7-8cm	POLYPTERUS SENEGALUS 
Amano shrimp 3-3.5cm	CARDINIA JAPONICA
Red Cherry shrimp 2-2.5cm	NEOCARIDINA DENTICULATA
Bee shrimp 1-2.5cm	CARDINIA SERRATA
Amano shrimp 3-3.5cm	CARDINIA JAPONICA
Peppered Cory 3cm	CORYDORAS PALEATUS
Betta Male Longtail Mix Colour 6-7cm	BETTA SPLENDENS
Pleco Hypostomus 5cm	HYPOSTOMUS PLECOSTOMUS
White Hi-Fin Plecostomus 6.5cm	HYPOSTOMUS PLECOSTOMUS
Leopard Hi-Fin 3.5cm	PTERYGOPLICHTHYS GIBBICEPS
Leopard Hi-Fin 5cm	PTERYGOPLICHTHYS GIBBICEPS
Black Sailfin Molly (In Pairs)	POECILIA LATIPINNA
Red Comet Goldfish *	CARASSIUS AURATUS
Red/White Comet Goldfish *	CARASSIUS AURATUS
Sterbae Corydoras 3cm	CORYDORAS STERBAE
Electric Blue Ramirezi 3cm	MICROGEOPHAGUS RAMIREZI
Marble Sailfin Molly (In Pairs) POECILIA LATIPINNA
Orange Sailfin Molly (In Pairs)	POECILIA LATIPINNA


----------



## spanosilvio (Jan 4, 2008)

I sent you a pm 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

